# HabiStat dimming thermostat fuse



## TaraH (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am trying to buy replacement fuses for my thermostat but I am confused to what ones I should buy. 

Should I get 1amp or is it possible to use a higher amp fuse?

Also do I need to buy the official fuses? Or could I just buy replacements from ebay?

Fuse 5x20mm Quick Blow CERAMIC BODY Multi-Variation Listings | eBay

Kind regards,

Tara


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Hi Tara*

Coincidentally i had the same experience just three weeks ago. The problem was that there are only afew online reptile supply retailers who sell replacements individually (you should never need to use ten fuses in one lifetime ! which is how Eurorep sell them) & unless you spend money on other items you have to pay double on p+p to get the fuse.

Fortunately for me, whilst i was in my local Reptile shop, Bristol Reptile Emporium (The best Reptile Shop in the world !! - PLUG) a knowledgable punter who was in there at the same time, advised me to try our local MAPLINS electronics shop who carry a range of fuses.

Voila !! 20mm Quickblow Fuses 10 Pack , 5mm diameter , 1 amp , clear glass tube (the habistat one is white colour, yes ? ) theres no difference

= £ 2 = Very happy Herp Lover = Me

For Habistat normal Range up to 92 F dimming thermostat, the fuse fitted is 1 Amp, no more no less. 

Went home fitted fuse into the black screw thread holder, switched on, normal service resumed AOK. Two weeks later on, no problems

So go to Maplins if one near you, or eBay if not, or online electrical retailers/wholesalers is my suggestion.


----------

